

How To Drink Gatorade (2011) - 001sky
http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2011/07/how-to-drink-gatorade/

======
jmmcd
Writer is thoroughly confused between "pleasure" and "unconscious detection of
carbohydrates".

------
rob05c
I used to do distance running. I figured out that both apple and grape juice
have approximately double the calcium, potassium, magnesium (electrolytes),
and calories as Gatorade.

So I started drinking juice diluted with 50% water. Way more natural, and
fructose is much healthier than sucrose. It worked pretty well for me; YMMV.

~~~
crazygringo
Yeah, I don't see much difference between 50% apple juice 50% water, and
Gatorade. They're both great. I'll drink whichever is on hand.

After all, they both do the same thing: give you sugar and water, in a good
balance for during- or post-workout. (Soda is too fizzy, too sweet.)
Obviously, the fruit-juice version is probably healthier.

Gatorade isn't about your mental state, I don't know where the author got that
idea. It's about water and energy in the form of instant calories.

~~~
dllthomas
_" Gatorade isn't about your mental state, I don't know where the author got
that idea."_

Well, the author claims he got that idea from the studies that showed 1) a
better effect when gargling with Gatorade than drinking it, 2) a better effect
when gargling with sugar water than with fake-sugar water, and 3) mental state
differences between the two sets of garglers. Presuming the studies were
conducted well (and, to be fair, it's quite a presumption), it would seem to
be a compelling case.

------
smilekzs
The experiment was insufficient to prove that the "salts" did _not_ benefit
the athletes.

And, a simple fact was conveniently neglected -- if you don't swallow the
glucose, no matter how you tricked your brain, you're still not getting that
energy, which will kill you if you're running a marathon, for example.

So why hate Gatorade? After all nobody stops you from putting glucose and
whatever you feel "scientific" into water. Or tricking your brain using
whatever chemicals.

P.S. I like honey.

------
mistercow
>I’d rather drink a Coke and eat pork rinds

That would be an even worse way to get electrolytes than Gatorade. Less
hydration for the same amount of sugar, and to get the same amount of
potassium, you'd have to eat enough pork rinds that you'd hit 30% of your
sodium and fat RDA in one shot. You'd probably need to sit down from your
workout for a while until the nausea passed. And all that salt is not going to
leave you in a mood to exercise any more.

------
mikestew
I was going to comment on some inaccuracies and general misunderstandings in
the article. Then I found this at the top of the page:
[http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2012/08/violations-of-
edit...](http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2012/08/violations-of-editorial-
standards-found-in-wired-writers-blog/)

_Wired_ doesn't want his stuff anymore because, well, it's kind of crap
journalism.

------
fa7
Although I recognize the hyperbole in the last sentence, I think it would be
interesting to see an experiment comparing the performance of cyclists (or any
athletes) who've gargled with Gatorade to those who've gargled with ice cream.
I just wonder if the ones who gargle ice cream would mentally feel their
performance hindered (and then potentially not perform as well) as ice cream
is deemed unhealthy before physical activity, even though their brains are
receiving more utility from the actual sugar than the ones who gargle
Gatorade.

~~~
stephengillie
What about gargling cream? Objects are difficult to gargle when they're below
their solidification point.

Off-topic: Would it be accurate to describe non-frozen ice cream as "molten"?

